# Smoked my first cabbage....Yum!



## done fl style

So, I saw this recipe one day and said...well, we all like cabbage at the house so I will give this a try.

Last saturday ?I was smoking some chicken and I told the little lady that I'm gonna try smoking some cabbage. She said hmmmm...well we like cabbage so it sounds good. The chicken breasts would take about 2 - 3 hours but from what I read from others on the web they were smoking their cabbage using this method for about 5-7 hours to get it to the right tenderness. So I decided to throw 2 heads of cabbage on for 3 hours and then my chicken would go on at the 3 hr mark.

We marinate our chicken in a sauce only found in southern Florida. Its called Kings Taste that is made in Eustis, Fl. The sauce company has a great barbecue restaurant in Eustis with a very long history. So if your ever there look up Kings taste bar b que.

First I cored my cabbage. I cut the root cap at a 45 degree angle so I can replace it while the cabbage smokes. I then mix about 1 stick of butter in a bowl with either salt and pepper or sometimes I use "butt rub" found in most grocery stores.














Next I wrap them only leaving part of the top open to absorb some smoke. This seemed to help the cabbage from getting to smoky but still aloow the good flavor to enter and achieve a tender piece of cabbage.







After 3 hrs, I complety wrap up the head of cabbage with a little butter added so the cabbage gets a little steam action for the next 3 hrs to aid in tenderizing. After that I took the cabbage off, cut them up into a pot and added a little more butter and seasoning.







And I must say, we all loved the smoky flavor added to the cabbage and will definitely be serving some up again in the near future.

Final chicken and cabbage:


----------



## wjordan52

Looks great. I need to try that.

Bill


----------



## chef jimmyj

That looks like a great way to do cabbage!...JJ


----------



## shoneyboy

Never tried smoking cabbage, but I was wondering about how it would work/taste about two weeks ago


----------



## sdiver40

I have done it on the grill and love it. BUT always wondered how it would be on the smoker. Glad you posted this i'm trying it this weekend for sure.
Thanks


----------



## rbranstner

I love cabbage done that way. Great Job!


----------



## done fl style

Thanks for all the feedback! And if you haven't tried then I suggest you do. It has definitely been added to my list of recipes.


----------



## sprky

Man I love cabbage. I tried to smoke 1 once it was a total disaster. However I didn't do it like you did I just put it on the grate. I am gong to give it another try using your methods.


----------



## custom99

That sounds good. I usually quarter the cabbage head, wrap it up in foil with butter and s/p. Throw it on the grill till tender. I have to try it in the smoker now.


----------



## big casino

I have been wanting to do this too but havent had the time or space so far, every time I fire up the MES I always fill it up and no room for the cabbage


----------



## africanmeat

O Boy this is a great meal .nice color to the bird ,bet the cabbage taste good too.


----------



## bigbob73

Will try this one for sure.


----------

